# Speckled Trout



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Just so you're aware, trout are moving in good on the flats in good sizes for those of you who don't mind some winter Florida fishing.

Good luck.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 22, 2016)

Love some wintertime trout and red fishing.  Just don't know how the influx of fresh water from up here is affecting where I fish in the panhandle???


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Love some wintertime trout and red fishing.  Just don't know how the influx of fresh water from up here is affecting where I fish in the panhandle???



Checkout BigBendFishing.net.  Their catching the large trout pretty well right now.  Reds are hit and miss.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 22, 2016)

10/4  Thanks for the info!


----------

